# My own Name That Tune contest!



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Rules are similar to stevieray's

1. I'll post lyrics, you post ARTIST & SONG TITLE
2. 2 guesses per day
3. I'll post hints after first day if nobody has one.
4. These bands are from many genres and many eras. Some should be easy and some.....

Prize: Cigars!

Thanks stevieray for the idea!

1. A toast on your grave
2. All the make-up is washed off your face
3. All I need is an open road, 'cause I'm a rollin' stone
4. I heard all about divinity
5.  Ain't nothing you can do about it
6.  One turned the other, said
7. I've been losin' my mind
8.  The kids are losing their minds
9.  Without a word you're
10. She was ridin' train called love
11.  Can you imagine the silence
12. I just sit back and watch 'em come and go
13. There's a world under it

I think lucky 13 should do it since I'm not sticking to one particular genre.

Good luck!

MCS


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Great Contest..and its already made my head hurt......gonna work on it if it hasnt been won when I get home......



I got a few but we will see...LOL





Shawn


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for the contest MCS. :tu

I'm having trouble with number 10... could there be a typo?


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

OK, deep breath, here goes:

1. Social Distortion - The Creep I just Want To Give You
2. Dave Alvin - Blackjack David
3. Rose Tatoo - Rock n' Roll Outlaw
4. Rose Tatoo - Chinese Dunkirk
5. R. Kelly - When A Woman's Fed Up
6. Cult - Resurrection Joe
7. Jonas Brothers - Time For Me To Fly
8. Ramones - Blitzkreig Bop
9. Uncle Tupelo - Anodyne
10. Johnny Cash - Train of Love
11. Judas Priest - One For the Road
12. Joe Walsh - I Can Play That Rock & Roll
13. Mazzy Star - Blue Light 

So coach, how'd I do?


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

smokin5 said:


> OK, deep breath, here goes:
> 
> 1. Social Distortion - The Creep I just Want To Give You
> 2. Dave Alvin - Blackjack David
> ...


10 artists correct
9 songs correct

You're getting there!

MCS


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Thanks for the contest MCS. :tu
> 
> I'm having trouble with number 10... could there be a typo?


Nope. Words came from liner notes on CD!

MCS


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great contest, MCS.
:tu


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Great contest MCS!! Number 10 is a killer!


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow I don't think I have the patience for this one. Great contest though.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Hint for #10: One of the founding members of this band went on to form another band called Morphine.


MCs


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

1. The Creeps (I Just Wanna Give You) - Social Distortion
2. Evening Blues - Dave Alvin
3. Rock n Roll Outlaw - Rose Tattoo
4. Chinese Dunkirk - Remedy
5. Move On - The Warren Brothers
6. Resurrection Joe - The Cult
7. Empty Rooms - Dan Daniels and Your No Good Buddies
8. Blitzkreig Bop - Ramones
9. Anodyne - Uncle Tupelo
10. Tied To The Tracks - Treat Her Right
11. One For The Road Lyrics - Judas Priest
12. I Can Play That Rock and Roll - Joe Walsh
13. Blue Light - Mazzy Star


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

1. Social Distortion- The Creeps (I Just Wanna Give You)
 2. Dave Alvin- Evening Blues 
 3. Rose Tattoo- Rock n Roll Outlaw
 4. Remedy- Chinese Dunkirk
 5. Warren Brothers- Move On
 6. The Cult- Resurrection Joe
 7. Jonas Brothers- Time For Me To Fly
 8. The Ramones OR Skid Row- Blitzkrieg Bop
 9. Uncle Tupelo - Anodyne
10. Treat Her Right- Tied to the Tracks
11. Judas Priest- One For The Road
12. Joe Walsh- I Can Play That Rock and Roll
13. Mazzy Star- Blue Light


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> 1. The Creeps (I Just Wanna Give You) - Social Distortion
> 2. Evening Blues - Dave Alvin
> 3. Rock n Roll Outlaw - Rose Tattoo
> 4. Chinese Dunkirk - Remedy
> ...


11 artists and 11 songs correct. Next hint tonight!

MCS


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Nabinger16 said:


> 1. Social Distortion- The Creeps (I Just Wanna Give You)
> 2. Dave Alvin- Evening Blues
> 3. Rose Tattoo- Rock n Roll Outlaw
> 4. Remedy- Chinese Dunkirk
> ...


Any chance I was any closer than bazookajoe with #7? I got to milk it for all the hints I can get ya know :ss


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

1. Social Distortion - I just Want To Give You
2. Dave Alvin - Evening Blues
3. L.A. Guns - Rock n' Roll Outlaw
4. Remedy - Chinese Dunkirk
5. Warren Brothers- Move On
6. Cult - Resurrection Joe
7. Jonas Brothers - Time For Me To Fly
8. Ramones - Blitzkreig Bop
9. Uncle Tupelo - Anodyne
10. Twinemen - Twilight?
11. Judas Priest - One For the Road
12. Joe Walsh - I Can Play That Rock & Roll
13. Mazzy Star - Blue Light


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Nabinger16 said:


> Any chance I was any closer than bazookajoe with #7? I got to milk it for all the hints I can get ya know :ss


10 artists 11 songs

MCS


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Coz77 said:


> 1. Social Distortion - I just Want To Give You
> 2. Dave Alvin - Evening Blues
> 3. L.A. Guns - Rock n' Roll Outlaw
> 4. Remedy - Chinese Dunkirk
> ...


9 artists 10 songs correct.

MCS


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

*HINT: Nobody has answered 5 or 7 correctly yet. All others have been answered correctly by at least one person.

*Homework: Listen to Anodyne by Uncle Tupelo and tell me this isn't one of the greatest songs ever written.

MCS


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

1. The Creeps (I Just Wanna Give You) - Social Distortion
2. Evening Blues - Dave Alvin
3. Rock n Roll Outlaw - Rose Tattoo
4. Chinese Dunkirk - Remedy
5. Love Goes Down - Brother Firetribe
6. Resurrection Joe - The Cult
7. Turn It Up - René Innemee & The Revival Band
8. Blitzkreig Bop - Ramones
9. Anodyne - Uncle Tupelo
10. Tied To The Tracks - Treat Her Right
11. One For The Road Lyrics - Judas Priest
12. I Can Play That Rock and Roll - Joe Walsh
13. Blue Light - Mazzy Star


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> 1. The Creeps (I Just Wanna Give You) - Social Distortion
> 2. Evening Blues - Dave Alvin
> 3. Rock n Roll Outlaw - Rose Tattoo
> 4. Chinese Dunkirk - Remedy
> ...


5 & 7 still wrong. I'll post hints on one or both later.

MCS


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> 5 & 7 still wrong. I'll post hints on one or both later.
> 
> MCS


maybe wait until tomorrow at 11:55 am to give more hints  - there could be cake in it for you...


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> maybe wait until tomorrow at 11:55 am to give more hints  - there could be cake in it for you...


Hmmmmm.........cake....hmmmmmm.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> maybe wait until tomorrow at 11:55 am to give more hints  - there could be cake in it for you...


Now Now don't be influencing the contest official, I still have one guess left today! 

Come on MCS, bring those hints on! (especially on #7)

This is great Captain, thanks for the contest!


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

1. Social Distortion - The Creeps
2. Dave Alvin - Evening Blues
3. Rose Tattoo - Rock 'N' Roll Outlaw
4. REM - Chinese Dunkirk
5. Queen - Headlong
6. The Cult - Resurrection Joe
7. Deep Purple - Mistreated
8. Ramones - Blitzkrieg Pop
9. Uncle Tupelo - Anodyne
10. Tied to the Tracks - Treat Her Right 
11. Judas Priest - Rocka Rolla
12. Joe Walsh - I Can Play That Rock and Roll
13. Mazzy Star - Blue Light


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

erictheobscure said:


> 1. Social Distortion - The Creeps
> 2. Dave Alvin - Evening Blues
> 3. Rose Tattoo - Rock 'N' Roll Outlaw
> 4. REM - Chinese Dunkirk
> ...


Somebody has been studying! Number 5 is still wrong & number 4 is wrong artist.

MCS


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Lets see how this works.....

1. Social Distortion- The Creeps (I Just Wanna Give You)
2. Dave Alvin- Evening Blues 
3. Rose Tattoo- Rock n Roll Outlaw
4. Remedy- Chinese Dunkirk
5. Rob Stewart - My Fault
6. The Cult- Resurrection Joe
7. Deep Purple - Mistreated
8. The Ramones - Blitzkrieg Bop
9. Uncle Tupelo - Anodyne
10. Treat Her Right- Tied to the Tracks
11. Judas Priest- One For The Road
12. Joe Walsh- I Can Play That Rock and Roll
13. Mazzy Star- Blue Light


Come on Captain.... I'm holding my breath! :hn


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Nabinger16 said:


> Lets see how this works.....
> 
> 1. Social Distortion- The Creeps (I Just Wanna Give You)
> 2. Dave Alvin- Evening Blues
> ...


4 is wrong artist but the right artist has been named by someone else. 5 is just plain wrong!

MCS


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

1. Social Distortion- The Creeps (I Just Wanna Give You)
2. Dave Alvin- Evening Blues 
3. Rose Tattoo- Rock n Roll Outlaw
4. Rose Tattoo- Chinese Dunkirk
5. Stanley Michael – Here come the kids
6. The Cult- Resurrection Joe
7. Deep Purple - Mistreated
8. The Ramones - Blitzkrieg Bop
9. Uncle Tupelo - Anodyne
10. Treat Her Right- Tied to the Tracks
11. Judas Priest- One For The Road
12. Joe Walsh- I Can Play That Rock and Roll
13. Mazzy Star- Blue light


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

stevieray said:


> 1. Social Distortion- The Creeps (I Just Wanna Give You)
> 2. Dave Alvin- Evening Blues
> 3. Rose Tattoo- Rock n Roll Outlaw
> 4. Rose Tattoo- Chinese Dunkirk
> ...


100% Correct!!..............Except for Number 5!!! Hint coming later tonight.

MCS


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

1. Social Distortion- The Creeps (I Just Wanna Give You)
2. Dave Alvin- Evening Blues 
3. Rose Tattoo- Rock n Roll Outlaw
4. Rose Tattoo- Chinese Dunkirk
5. The Only Ones - Another Girl, Another Planet
6. The Cult- Resurrection Joe
7. Deep Purple - Mistreated
8. The Ramones - Blitzkrieg Bop
9. Uncle Tupelo - Anodyne
10. Treat Her Right- Tied to the Tracks
11. Judas Priest- One For The Road
12. Joe Walsh- I Can Play That Rock and Roll
13. Mazzy Star- Blue light


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Do you listen to rap/hip hop?


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

1. Social Distortion- The Creeps (I Just Wanna Give You)
2. Dave Alvin- Evening Blues 
3. Rose Tattoo- Rock n Roll Outlaw
4. Rose Tattoo- Chinese Dunkirk
5. Donna Summer- Ordinary miracle
6. The Cult- Resurrection Joe
7. Deep Purple - Mistreated
8. The Ramones - Blitzkrieg Bop
9. Uncle Tupelo - Anodyne
10. Treat Her Right- Tied to the Tracks
11. Judas Priest- One For The Road
12. Joe Walsh- I Can Play That Rock and Roll
13. Mazzy Star- Blue light

I'll take a shot in the dark with this....


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Do you listen to rap/hip hop?


Some Run DMC & Beastie Boys but they aren't represented in this contest!

MCS


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Most of the work was done for me, but.....is this right?

1. Social Distortion- The Creeps (I Just Wanna Give You)
2. Dave Alvin- Evening Blues 
3. Rose Tattoo- Rock n Roll Outlaw
4. Rose Tattoo- Chinese Dunkirk
5. Richard Marx – Nothing You Can Do About It
6. The Cult- Resurrection Joe
7. Deep Purple - Mistreated
8. The Ramones - Blitzkrieg Bop
9. Uncle Tupelo - Anodyne
10. Treat Her Right- Tied to the Tracks
11. Judas Priest- One For The Road
12. Joe Walsh- I Can Play That Rock and Roll
13. Mazzy Star- Blue light


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

yourchoice said:


> Most of the work was done for me, but.....is this right?
> 
> 1. Social Distortion- The Creeps (I Just Wanna Give You)
> 2. Dave Alvin- Evening Blues
> ...


All but number 5! 

MCS


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

*HINT: Below is a picture of the CD cover for the album/artist for question 5.

*">

Good luck!

MCS


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Alright, lets try this again...

1. Social Distortion- The Creeps (I Just Wanna Give You)
2. Dave Alvin- Evening Blues 
3. Rose Tattoo- Rock n Roll Outlaw
4. Rose Tattoo- Chinese Dunkirk
5. Clutch - 10001110101
6. The Cult- Resurrection Joe
7. Deep Purple - Mistreated
8. The Ramones - Blitzkrieg Bop
9. Uncle Tupelo - Anodyne
10. Treat Her Right- Tied to the Tracks
11. Judas Priest- One For The Road
12. Joe Walsh- I Can Play That Rock and Roll
13. Mazzy Star- Blue light[/QUOTE]


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

yourchoice said:


> Alright, lets try this again...
> 
> 1. Social Distortion- The Creeps (I Just Wanna Give You)
> 2. Dave Alvin- Evening Blues
> ...


[/quote]

We have a winnah!!! PM me your address and I'll send out your winnings ASAP. Thanks for doing the work. Some of these were obscure to say the least.

MCS


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Man I worked my tail off on this contest..... Great contest MCS

Congrats yourchoice! :tu


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Nicely done yourchoice! :bl

And thanks again for the contest MCS!!:tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Nice goin' yourchoice, congrats. :tu


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

WooHoo! I admittedly entered a little late, but finding that CD cover took some creative googling.

Thanks MCS, PM sent.

Now to see how you send cake in the mail


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

If nothing else, these contests help me drive up Google stock. Seems there are hundreds of ways to search for a song verse.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Finding the lyrics gave me way too many different artists, so once I got the hint I went with a google image search "dragonfly on cd cover"

It was on about page 12!


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

10001110101


Ribonucleic acid freak out, the power of prayer.
Long halls of science and all the lunatics committed there. 
Robot Lords of Tokyo, SMILE TASTE KIDS! 
Did you not know that the royal hunting grounds are always forbidden? 
Are you rolling tape now? Bits and pieces large and small 
Sector, vector, eat them all. 
It’s already in their eyes. 
Among the metal ones a messenger will soon arrive. 

10001110101 
Periodic table with a center piece of mind. 
10001110101 
Periodic table with a center piece of mind. 

Man alive the jive and lyrics, 
Radioactive, don’t come near it. 
Temple of Syrinx having the bake sale of the year. 
Man alive the jive and lyrics, 
Radioactive, don’t come near it. 
Temple of Syrinx having the bake sale of the year. 

Ain’t nothing you can do about it. Gonna be a big brawl over it 
Like them little bitty babies in the king cakes. 
Bonnie & Clyde the whole dome, 
The shackles of automata will shatter like their bones. 

10001110101 
Periodic table with a center piece of mind. 
10001110101 
Periodic table with a center piece of mind. 

Man alive the jive and lyrics, 
Radioactive, don’t come near it. 
Temple of Syrinx having the bake sale of the year. 
Man alive the jive and lyrics, 
Radioactive, don’t come near it. 
Temple of Syrinx having the bake sale of the year. 

Ribonucleic acid freak out, the power of prayer.
Long halls of science and all the lunatics committed there. 
Robot Lords of Tokyo, SMILE TASTE KIDS! 
Did you not know that the royal hunting grounds are always forbidden? 

10001110101 
Half a mind to double up, baby. Three times is jive.
10001110101 
Half a mind to double up, baby. Three times is jive.

Man alive the jive and lyrics, 
Radioactive, don’t come near it. 
Temple of Syrinx having the bake sale of the year. 
Man alive the jive and lyrics, 
Radioactive, don’t come near it. 
Temple of Syrinx having the bake sale of the year. 


MCS


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Many thanks to MCS for the fine selection of smokes sent along as winnings for this contest. Photo below (click for larger)...

A couple known favorites of mine (RP's, 5 Vegas A's), along with quite a few new selections for me.

I received the contest winnings over the weekend, but (not to make excuses ) my wife took the camera with her on a girls weekend get away, leaving me with my two daughters to deal with. It was a lot of fun, but created some time limitations...Sorry for the delay in posting none the less...anyway

Thanks!:tu


----------

